# Eastwood lake



## BrettSass844

Does anyone fish Eastwood on a regular basis? I have had some sporadic luck on crappie, largemouth and small perch. Got into an area one night last summer night fishing where I was continually getting short bit on crawlers and even artificial, presumably sluggish saugeye. Other than that the lake is hit and miss for me. There has to be some decent size perch in there. I routinely mark large schools of fish in the 25-30' areas off the beach. I figured these are perch, however I can't ever get them to hit anything. You can catch dinks all day there fishing for Crappie and gills close to shore. I would love to get into a mess of decent sized ones. Not looking for secret holes. Just curious what kind of luck you guys have for saugeye and perch there. This lake is relatively close to my house. So any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## brandonw

I've never seen a saugeye come out of EW personally but I've heard from enough people to know they're definitely in there. I don't think there's enough in there however to target specifically. If saugeye is your target I'd refer you to the river or Caesar Creek. 

As for perch, I've caught 2 or 3 within the last year and they were average size, around 9-10" I believe. Basically same deal as saugs, not enough there to target them. 

Personally, I would fish the river (GMR) over EW 9 out of 10 days but I'm also limited to shore. Boat may be a very different story. Good luck out there.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Been fishing ew for a long time, and I've literally only pulled in one Saugeye ever! It's rumored they were stocked once back in like 2012, but short of that, they haven't stocked em since late 90s-early 00' from what I've been able to find out. Most guys I know that fish Eastwood regularly, believe that the perch numbers and sizes have improved since saugs stopped being stocked. But they're extremely difficult to target. Most I've caught were either dinkies mixed in while gill fishing real shallow near wood, or a handful of decent 7-10" fish through the ice in deeper water.


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> I've never seen a saugeye come out of EW personally but I've heard from enough people to know they're definitely in there. I don't think there's enough in there however to target specifically. If saugeye is your target I'd refer you to the river or Caesar Creek.
> 
> As for perch, I've caught 2 or 3 within the last year and they were average size, around 9-10" I believe. Basically same deal as saugs, not enough there to target them.
> 
> Personally, I would fish the river (GMR) over EW 9 out of 10 days but I'm also limited to shore. Boat may be a very different story. Good luck out there.


Get a yak dude, I'll show you how to get to them "big" pickles in EW! Lol Better yet, I own two yaks! We'll have a blast I'm sure!


----------



## brandonw

Cat Mangler said:


> Get a yak dude, I'll show you how to get to them "big" pickles in EW! Lol Better yet, I own two yaks! We'll have a blast I'm sure!


I desperately want to and will hopefully by the end of this year. Need to find a house first though...


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye USED to be stocked yearly in Eastwood, that was stopped 7 or 8 years ago tho... they still stock it with bass crappie gills n cats .


----------



## dytmook

I've caught 1 emaciated bass out of there in only fishing it this year. I keep trying this year because it's right by my work.


----------



## 9Left

eastwood is ridiculously overpopulated with 10-14" bass.


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> Been fishing ew for a long time, and I've literally only pulled in one Saugeye ever! It's rumored they were stocked once back in like 2012, but short of that, they haven't stocked em since late 90s-early 00' from what I've been able to find out. Most guys I know that fish Eastwood regularly, believe that the perch numbers and sizes have improved since saugs stopped being stocked. But they're extremely difficult to target. Most I've caught were either dinkies mixed in while gill fishing real shallow near wood, or a handful of decent 7-10" fish through the ice in deeper water.


I remember that one you caught!!!! Got a pic !?


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> I remember that one you caught!!!! Got a pic !?


Wow, ya never realize how many fish you catch and photograph until someone asks to see a fish from two years ago. Lol had to dig through the "2015 Bump Contest" thread to find it, not on my phone and not coming up on FB either, and my computer (external hard drive) is down.


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> Wow, ya never realize how many fish you catch and photograph until someone asks to see a fish from two years ago. Lol had to dig through the "2015 Bump Contest" thread to find it, not on my phone and not coming up on FB either, and my computer (external hard drive) is down.


Monster man !!!! I've been after a river specimen like that for 3 years... it's gonna happen one day!


----------



## 9Left

ML1187 said:


> Monster man !!!! I've been after a river specimen like that for 3 years... it's gonna happen one day!


haha! You HAD one on your line once... i witnessed it first hand...


----------



## ML1187

9Left said:


> haha! You HAD one on your line once... i witnessed it first hand...


I think I'd rather have that fish back than any other fish I've lost in my lifetime. Still think about it.


----------



## BrettSass844

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------

